# Il Milan e il rischio retrocessione



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2019)

Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi. 
Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo. 
Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2019)

Dai su, il discorso retrocessione fa ridere ed è abbastanza stucchevole. La salvezza è intorno ai 34 punti quest'anno.


----------



## singer (11 Novembre 2019)

Oltre al lato puramente tecnico, ciò che a me fa più paura è vedere che questi giocatori, tolti forse un paio, NON HANNO CATTIVERIA, vincere o perdere pare sia lo stesso. Non hanno "sguardi feroci", in campo hanno uno sguardo spento quando addirittura non sorridono...
Si avverte la mancanza di un "capitano"...


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Novembre 2019)

a natale siamo terzultimi avevo detto e di sto passo...


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2019)

Il rischio retrocessione per me non esiste. Ma mai dire mai con quei demoni. Ciò che fa impressione però è vedere che la sconfitta ormai è diventata normalità. E questi mediocri riescono addirittura ad esaltarsi per “la prestazione”.

Semza contare che gran parte dei tifosi ormai non guarda manco più le partite. Il piano diabolico è riuscitissimo.


----------



## Manue (11 Novembre 2019)

Ma quale retrocessione...


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Si butta li, ma sono certo nessuno creda davvero andremo in B.

Primo, perchè come sempre faremo un ottimo girone di ritorno.

Secondo, ho quasi il dubbio che non lo permetterebbero, vale troppo il Milan in Serie A, qualche piccolo aiutino arriverebbe.


----------



## sunburn (11 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si butta li, ma sono certo nessuno creda davvero andremo in B.
> 
> Primo, perchè come sempre faremo un ottimo girone di ritorno.
> 
> Secondo, ho quasi il dubbio che non lo permetterebbero, vale troppo il Milan in Serie A, qualche piccolo aiutino arriverebbe.


Sembra impossibile, ma sembrava impossibile anche che l'Italia non si qualificasse per i Mondiali...
Dopo quasi un terzo di campionato abbiamo una media di 1,08 punti a partita(verosimilmente scenderà dopo il Napoli), che proiettata sulle 38 giornate significa 41 punti. Abbiamo fatto la miseria di 11 gol di cui tre su rigore, uno su calcio di punizione, un autogol e uno a partita finita con gli avversari già sotto la doccia. Abbiamo vinto solo contro due neopromosse e contro la 17esima e 19esima in classifica, facendo una fatica pazzesca. Di fatto giochiamo senza centravanti, con un centrocampo non adatto alla massima categoria e senza avere in rosa neanche l'ombra di un leader. Non si è vista neanche la reazione che spesso si vede col cambio allenatore.
Poi magari Pioli ha l'intuizione geniale, i nostri hanno l'illuminazione, facciamo 26 vittorie di fila e chiudiamo la stagione a 91 punti. Però in questo momento, dopo quasi un terzo di campionato, il nostro rendimento è da lotta salvezza e sarebbe bene che i nostri giocatori si sintonizzassero sulla nuova frequenza.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Novembre 2019)

Il problema della retrocessione non è solo tecnico. Perché quando una squadra si trova in situazioni assolutamente non previste non è da escludere nulla. Sopratutto una squadra come questa che non è in grado di lottare palla su palla. Anzi lo scoramento può subentrare velocemente. E finora, con le dirette avversarie non è che abbiamo dimostrato tutta questa superiorità. Per cui attenzione,


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Anche io temo il rischio sia reale.
Attenzione perchè le squadre che lottano per la retrocessione hanno valori importanti e nessuna delle squadre che lottano per tale obiettivo sarà già condannata a dicembre.
Il milan potrebbe trovarsi coinvolto in una lotta che non è abituato a giocare.
Giocare per salvarsi è una guerra di nervi e i nostri sono pulcini bagnati viziati.
Questo milan si è abituato a perdere, la malattia ha attecchito.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Novembre 2019)

Vi lancio questo quesito per farvi capire come il problema sia reale : milan-verona anzichè milan-genoa in casa.
Siamo cosi sicuri di vincere e prendere i 3 punti??
Io non ne sono cosi certo.
E giocare per vincere in casa è la cosa più complicata in assoluto a livello tecnico, tattico e di approccio mentale.
Io mi auguro che questa squadra inizi a fare punti fuori casa perchè tra non molto giocare a san siro sarà complicato a dir poco.
La nostra svolta passa dalle trasferte, ne sono certo.


----------



## unbreakable (11 Novembre 2019)

a mio modo di vedere ci sono almeno 2 squadre inferiori a noi sicuramente e sono brescia e a malincuore la spal (che quest'anno scende)..per la terza sono indeciso tra samp genoa lecce, pero' sappiamo che sono squadre che possono rialzarsi..
il problema vero e' come sottolineato gia' da qualcuno che abbiamo fatto 11 gol in 12 partite..cioe' gia' immboile ha 14 gol per dire..
ormai l'over 1,5 del milan si trova a quote alte..e' ridicolo che in serie a non si riesca a fare due gol e non stiamo parlando delle arcigne difese degli anni 90..ma d'altronde se suso ha la pubalgia chalanoglu non e' un top scorer e piatek e' il cugino scarso..siamo sempre li' chi diamine segna in questo milan? le riserve poi non ne parliamo l'unico che ha gamba e' leao che non segna manco sotto tortura..la juve ieri sera ha mesos dentro gente che ha nelle gambe 20 e piu' gol a cmapionato..se ci fossero 4 retrocessioni io sarei molto rpeoccupato lo ammetto con tre e' quasi un'impresa retrocedere..ma se si continua anon segnare bisogna allarmarsi


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sembra impossibile, ma sembrava impossibile anche che l'Italia non si qualificasse per i Mondiali...
> Dopo quasi un terzo di campionato abbiamo una media di 1,08 punti a partita(verosimilmente scenderà dopo il Napoli), che proiettata sulle 38 giornate significa 41 punti. Abbiamo fatto la miseria di 11 gol di cui tre su rigore, uno su calcio di punizione, un autogol e uno a partita finita con gli avversari già sotto la doccia. Abbiamo vinto solo contro due neopromosse e contro la 17esima e 19esima in classifica, facendo una fatica pazzesca. Di fatto giochiamo senza centravanti, con un centrocampo non adatto alla massima categoria e senza avere in rosa neanche l'ombra di un leader. Non si è vista neanche la reazione che spesso si vede col cambio allenatore.
> Poi magari Pioli ha l'intuizione geniale, i nostri hanno l'illuminazione, facciamo 26 vittorie di fila e chiudiamo la stagione a 91 punti. Però in questo momento, dopo quasi un terzo di campionato, il nostro rendimento è da lotta salvezza e sarebbe bene che i nostri giocatori si sintonizzassero sulla nuova frequenza.



Appunto, anche andando avanti cosi di melma, ci salviamo.

Ma sono abbastanza sicuro che come ogni anno, il girone di ritorno sarà piu' dignitoso.

A 50 punti arriviamo, vedrai. Che è comunque da andare in giro depressi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Novembre 2019)

Ci diciamo certi che non retrocederemo..ok..però intanto abbiamo perso con l'udinese..col lecce pareggiato in casa e con la SPAL vinto per una punizione, sempre in casa..

Abbiamo segnato la miseria di 6 gol su azione


----------



## gabri65 (11 Novembre 2019)

Anche nell'81-82 sembrava impossibile la retrocessione, con i medesimi discorsi che sento qui adesso, poi, all'ultima giornata ...

Detta tutta, preferisco morire piuttosto che vivere di agonia. Poi magari esiste la resurrezione, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## diavolo (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Il Milan sarà una provinciale quando avrà meno di un milione di tifosi e un fatturato da 30 milioni, per adesso è solo gestito da incompetenti.


----------



## danjr (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Secondo te riusciamo a battere Parma, Bologna o Cagliari fuori casa? Riusciamo a girare con più di 20? I numeri sono da retrocessione


----------



## uolfetto (11 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sembra impossibile, ma sembrava impossibile anche che l'Italia non si qualificasse per i Mondiali...
> Dopo quasi un terzo di campionato abbiamo una media di 1,08 punti a partita(verosimilmente scenderà dopo il Napoli), che proiettata sulle 38 giornate significa 41 punti. Abbiamo fatto la miseria di 11 gol di cui tre su rigore, uno su calcio di punizione, un autogol e uno a partita finita con gli avversari già sotto la doccia. Abbiamo vinto solo contro due neopromosse e contro la 17esima e 19esima in classifica, facendo una fatica pazzesca. Di fatto giochiamo senza centravanti, con un centrocampo non adatto alla massima categoria e senza avere in rosa neanche l'ombra di un leader. Non si è vista neanche la reazione che spesso si vede col cambio allenatore.
> Poi magari Pioli ha l'intuizione geniale, i nostri hanno l'illuminazione, facciamo 26 vittorie di fila e chiudiamo la stagione a 91 punti. Però in questo momento, dopo quasi un terzo di campionato, il nostro rendimento è da lotta salvezza e sarebbe bene che i nostri giocatori si sintonizzassero sulla nuova frequenza.



condivido totalmente il tuo intervento. tra l'altro tutte le grandi squadre (o comunque quelle non pronosticabili) quando sono retrocesse c'era sempre qualcuno a un certo punto della stagione che predicava tranquillità... è necessario diventare consapevoli della situazione per poter migliorare o guarire. invece questi (squadra e società) stanno nel loro mondo dei sogni della qualificazione champions.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Novembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche nell'81-82 sembrava impossibile la retrocessione, con i medesimi discorsi che sento qui adesso, poi, all'ultima giornata ...
> 
> Detta tutta, preferisco morire piuttosto che vivere di agonia. Poi magari esiste la resurrezione, non so se mi spiego.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> condivido totalmente il tuo intervento. tra l'altro tutte le grandi squadre (o comunque quelle non pronosticabili) quando sono retrocesse c'era sempre qualcuno a un certo punto della stagione che predicava tranquillità... è necessario diventare consapevoli della situazione per poter migliorare o guarire. invece questi (squadra e società) stanno nel loro mondo dei sogni della qualificazione champions.



Ragazzi, è tutto vero.
Ma non perdiamo venendo presi a pallonate, perdiamo perchè non segniamo manco a pagare e giocando sbilanciati.

Appena si capirà di giocare coperti e contropiede, torneremo a fare i nostri punti-salvezza tranquillamente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Novembre 2019)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Il Milan sarà una provinciale quando avrà meno di un milione di tifosi e un fatturato da 30 milioni, per adesso è solo gestito da incompetenti.



This.


----------



## Lambro (11 Novembre 2019)

Quello che sorprende è che manca la svolta,la scintilla.
Qualsiasi giocatore salta da prestazioni discrete a pessime nel giro della stessa partita, quanti gol regalati per errori personali, quanti, a volte da giocatori che arrivavano da buone prestazioni.

Aggiungiamo la fatica cronica a segnare, che è stranissima, perchè Piatek ha sempre segnato, Calhanoglu su punizione era davanti a MESSI nelle realizzazioni degli ultimi due anni prima di venire al Milan, Suso i suoi 7 8 gol li ha sempre fatti, qualcosina Castillejo qualcosina Kessie qualcosina ina Romagnoli e cmq andavamo avanti.
Quest'anno sono venuti a mancare praticamente tutti e i sostituti, Leao in primis, hanno dimostrato di avere poca confidenza con l'instinto del killer sottoporta, Krunic non tira mai, Bennacer pure (non conto le volte che ho sentito il telecronista dire "attenzione a bennacer ha un buon tiro" quando l'algerino si avvicinava all'area di rigore, ma non l'ho visto tirare MAI).
Bonaventura è un ex.
Ma chi segna in questa squadra? 
Fortuna che Theo ha mostrato di avere numeri importanti, sennò eravamo veramente da ultimo posto o quasi.

C'è da preoccuparsi? 
Sì e tanto, se Suso ha la pubalgia e piu' di questo non puo' fare è evidente che debbano puntare forte su Castillejo appena rientra (che poi non mi spiego perchè giochi sempre titolare Suso al suo posto se ha la pubalgia , quando dovrebbe essere il contrario).


----------



## davidelynch (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Le possibilità di retrocedere sono più o meno le stesse di arrivare nei primi quattro posti, non serve aggiungere altro.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.
> Sarebbe meglio rendersi solo conto che il Milan di una volta è morto da tempo.
> Ormai siamo una ex grande con una dimensione da provinciale perciò inutile farsi illusioni di grandi traguardi e allo stesso tempo preoccuparsi per le sconfitte.
> La proprietà attuale, non dimentichiamolo, ci ha tenuti e ci tiene in vita solo per poterci guadagnare in futuro.



Siccome ho vissuto la nostra retrocessione sul campo direi che e' meglio non fidarci troppo del nostro mediocrissimo campionato per asserire che sia un fatto assolutamente impossibile...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rischio retrocessione per me non esiste. Ma mai dire mai con quei demoni. Ciò che fa impressione però è vedere che la sconfitta ormai è diventata normalità. E questi mediocri riescono addirittura ad esaltarsi per “la prestazione”.
> 
> Semza contare che gran parte dei tifosi ormai non guarda manco più le partite. Il piano diabolico è riuscitissimo.


.

È proprio così. Il piano è questo, far fallire il Milan in modo che il pensiero comune sia "quando c'era Berlusconi...".


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> E proprio così. Il piano è questo, far fallire il Milan in modo che il pensiero comune sia "quando c'era Berlusconi...".



Il Milan con quel bilancio è già virtualmente fallito, anzi porta una palla al piede che impedirà la rinascita, il suo piano ha già avuto successo. L'ordine a Mirabelli di spendere senza limiti e poi Elliott che carica il bilancio di costo del personale e super manager è già esplicativo.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Novembre 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il Milan con quel bilancio è già virtualmente fallito, anzi porta una palla al piede che impedirà la rinascita, il suo piano ha già avuto successo. L'ordine a Mirabelli di spendere senza limiti e poi Elliott che carica il bilancio di costo del personale e super manager è già esplicativo.


Si, ma con una possibile retrocessione si rafforzerebbe ancora di più il pensiero che con Berlusconi tutto andava per il meglio. Il tutto, accompagnato dalle sue dichiarazioni nostalgiche.


----------



## Goro (11 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, ma con una possibile retrocessione si rafforzerebbe ancora di più il pensiero che con Berlusconi tutto andava per il meglio. Il tutto, accompagnato dalle sue dichiarazioni nostalgiche.



Con nessuno che gli farebbe mai una colpa di ciò. Il giornalismo, quello bello


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2019)

La retrocessione è chiaramente un'esagerazione...ma solamente per un motivo, cioè che ci sono venti squadre con tre retrocesse....fosse come anni novanta con diciotto squadre e quattro squadre che scendono si rischierebbe grosso grosso.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (11 Novembre 2019)

La retrocessione la meriterebbero questi di Idiott, i tifosi invece non la meritano


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo ogni partita si legge di un Milan che dovrà lottare per la salvezza. Premesso che - forse volutamente da parte della proprietà e per incompetenza della dirigenza - non abbiamo una squadra da qualificazione in CL e nemmeno in EL a me sembra davvero esagerato agitare tale spettro soprattutto in considerazione del fatto che ci sono 5-6 squadre messe molto peggio di noi.



La spettro va agitato perché storicamente non siamo abituati a lottare per rimanere in A e altre probabili sconfitte da qui a dicembre potrebbero far scattare meccanismi di autodistruzione nella mente dei nostri mediocri giocatori. Meglio mettere subito in chiaro le cose che l'obiettivo quest'anno deve essere quello di arrivare a 40 punti il prima possibile


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è tutto vero.
> Ma non perdiamo venendo presi a pallonate, perdiamo perchè non segniamo manco a pagare e giocando sbilanciati.
> 
> Appena si capirà di giocare coperti e contropiede, torneremo a fare i nostri punti-salvezza tranquillamente.



Già, è proprio come dici tu.
Paradossalmente però preferisco giocarmela e andare in B che chiudermi in difesa anche con l’ Udinese come faceva Gattuso e rimanere in A.
Come ha detto qualcuno già, meglio una morte coraggiosa che una vita da codardi.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Novembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Già, è proprio come dici tu.
> Paradossalmente però preferisco giocarmela e andare in B che chiudermi in difesa anche con l’ Udinese come faceva Gattuso e rimanere in A.
> Come ha detto qualcuno già, meglio una morte coraggiosa che una vita da codardi.



Questa,scusami ma e' una stupidaggine. Quando ti chiami Milan devi coniugare risultati a bel gioco ma, se il bel gioco non e' possibile, occorre stare in trincea per fare punti. Credevo che questo inizio di campionato avesse fatto riflettere sulla bontà del lavoro di Rino ma evidentemente preferiamo vivere in un mondo parallelo per sostenere le nostre ragioni.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2019)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Già, è proprio come dici tu.
> Paradossalmente però preferisco giocarmela e andare in B che chiudermi in difesa anche con l’ Udinese come faceva Gattuso e rimanere in A.
> Come ha detto qualcuno già, meglio una morte coraggiosa che una vita da codardi.



Ma non scherziamo nemmeno, non martelliamoci anche i coglio... che di problemi ne abbiamo abbastanza.

Non serve dire "meglio la B" piuttosto che giocare come giocava Gattuso per mantenere il punto sulla diatriba durata un anno, dimentichiamo le prese di posizioni su Gattuso, andiamo avanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, è tutto vero.
> Ma non perdiamo venendo presi a pallonate, perdiamo perchè non segniamo manco a pagare e giocando sbilanciati.
> 
> Appena si capirà di giocare coperti e contropiede, torneremo a fare i nostri punti-salvezza tranquillamente.



Scusa, ma una società che passa da giampaolo a pioli secondo te ha intenzione di giocare come consigli tu??
A me pare che si voglia essere padroni del campo e del gioco.
Lo si evince dalla scelte , dal modulo, dalla tattica , dalle formazioni e dai cambi.
Innanzitutto per giocare di ripartenza dovremmo levare dal tridente suso e calha, step numero uno.


----------



## Didaco (12 Novembre 2019)

Vedremo come andranno le prossime partite con squadre più "abbordabili". Se non riusciamo a fare punti pure con quelle, il rischio che la situazione negativa si incancrenisca potrebbe essere concreto.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma una società che passa da giampaolo a pioli secondo te ha intenzione di giocare come consigli tu??
> A me pare che si voglia essere padroni del campo e del gioco.
> Lo si evince dalla scelte , dal modulo, dalla tattica , dalle formazioni e dai cambi.
> Innanzitutto per giocare di ripartenza dovremmo levare dal tridente suso e calha, step numero uno.



Certo, ma poi si farà di necessità virtù se serve.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, ma poi si farà di necessità virtù se serve.



Contro lazio e juve anche negli ultimi minuti coi cambi abbiamo provato a vincerla anzichè portarci a casa il punto.
Mi auguro tu abbia ragione perchè non credo il gruppo possa acquisire autostima se si perde sistematicamente contro tutti.


----------



## iceman. (12 Novembre 2019)

Tra Bologna,Sassuolo,Parma,Cagliari e Atalanta, almeno 7 punti riusciremo a farli?


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro lazio e juve anche negli ultimi minuti coi cambi abbiamo provato a vincerla anzichè portarci a casa il punto.
> Mi auguro tu abbia ragione perchè non credo il gruppo possa acquisire autostima se si perde sistematicamente contro tutti.



La palla è rotonda, ma prima di andare in B ce ne passa, e lo sai benissimo anche tu.

Non è certo una rosa da Serie B, è una rosa dal 4° all 8° posto, dipende dagli stati di forma nostri e delle avversarie.

Ma perfino con questo inizio infernale siamo in media salvezza, e al 90% faremo un girone di ritorno molto migliore di quello d' andata.

Non sono minimamente preoccupato, sono preoccupato perchè non andiamo in CL neppure quest' anno, questo si che mi fa veramente incaxxare.


----------



## kipstar (12 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il rischio retrocessione per me non esiste. Ma mai dire mai con quei demoni. Ciò che fa impressione però è vedere che la sconfitta ormai è diventata normalità. E questi mediocri riescono addirittura ad esaltarsi per “la prestazione”.
> 
> Semza contare che gran parte dei tifosi ormai non guarda manco più le partite. Il piano diabolico è riuscitissimo.



d'accordo al 3000%


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La palla è rotonda, ma prima di andare in B ce ne passa, e lo sai benissimo anche tu.
> 
> Non è certo una rosa da Serie B, è una rosa dal 4° all 8° posto, dipende dagli stati di forma nostri e delle avversarie.
> 
> ...



Io mi limito a guardare i numeri e con questi numeri si va in serie B.
Dopo quasi un terzo di campionato (mica robetta) abbiamo perso 7 partite su 12, ne abbiamo vinte 4 a stento, non riusciamo a battere il lecce in casa e più in generale appare chiaro che non appena il livello si alza noi siamo battuti.
Abbiamo realizzato due gol in 90' solo contro lecce e genoa.
Più di tutto però preoccupa il fatto che ci si è abituati a perdere e frega a nessuno in generale.
Il milan non è da B ma se ti ritrovi nelle sabbie mobili poi è dura venirne fuori.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi limito a guardare i numeri e con questi numeri si va in serie B.
> Dopo quasi un terzo di campionato (mica robetta) abbiamo perso 7 partite su 12, ne abbiamo vinte 4 a stento, non riusciamo a battere il lecce in casa e più in generale appare chiaro che non appena il livello si alza noi siamo battuti.
> Abbiamo realizzato due gol in 90' solo contro lecce e genoa.
> Più di tutto però preoccupa il fatto che ci si è abituati a perdere e frega a nessuno in generale.
> Il milan non è da B ma se ti ritrovi nelle sabbie mobili poi è dura venirne fuori.



Tutto condivisibile, vuoi dirlo a me? abbonato a San Siro da un decennio? costretto ad uscire al 68' da San Siro contro la Fiorentina per l' umiliazione subita e dal nervoso?

Dico solo, che io credo non andremo in Serie B... tutto qui.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Novembre 2019)

In b non ci andremo, almeno credo, visto che ci son squadre più scarse di noi..

Però ci sono dato oggettivi. 

13 punti in 12 partite è una medi da retrocessione.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Novembre 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> In b non ci andremo, almeno credo, visto che ci son squadre più scarse di noi..
> 
> Però ci sono dato oggettivi.
> 
> 13 punti in 12 partite è una medi da retrocessione.



Da salvezza in realtà


----------



## zlatan (14 Novembre 2019)

Per me esiste eccome il rischio retrocessione. Non sarebbe la prima squadra sulla carta non da retrocessione, che retrocede, senza andare al 81/82 quando praticamente retrocedemmo con la squadra che 2 anni prima aveva vinto la stella, penso alla Samp di qualche anno fa, o alla Fiorentina. Questa è una squadra senza palle che non è abituata a lottare per non retrocedere, dove ci ritroveremo fra 3 partite dopo Napoli in casa e Bologna e Parma fuori. Io dico che se non prendiamo gente alla Ibra a Gennaio, il pericolo è davvero molto molto alto....


----------



## zlatan (14 Novembre 2019)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andranno le prossime partite con squadre più "abbordabili". Se non riusciamo a fare punti pure con quelle, il rischio che la situazione negativa si incancrenisca potrebbe essere concreto.



Napoli in casa e Parma e Bologna fuori li ritieni abbordabili? se Facciamo 2 punti c'è da fare festa (al penultimo posto probabilmente)


----------



## clanton (14 Novembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tra Bologna,Sassuolo,Parma,Cagliari e Atalanta, almeno 7 punti riusciremo a farli?



È possibile ma se non fai i gol è difficile chala e Suso goleador non lo sono mai stati Piatek fa pena e senza segnare non vai lontano perché un golletto poi lo prendi sempre.....


----------



## Milanlove (14 Novembre 2019)

In B non ci andremo, ma resta la gravità di aver rinunciato fin da subito alla stagione 19/20 e di non voler preparare minimamente la prossima. È da agosto che stiamo perdendo tempo in attesa di un giugno miracoloso in cui illogicamente si sistemi tutto in automatico.
Assurdo. 

Progettazione zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Per me esiste eccome il rischio retrocessione. Non sarebbe la prima squadra sulla carta non da retrocessione, che retrocede, senza andare al 81/82 quando praticamente retrocedemmo con la squadra che 2 anni prima aveva vinto la stella, penso alla Samp di qualche anno fa, o alla Fiorentina. Questa è una squadra senza palle che non è abituata a lottare per non retrocedere, dove ci ritroveremo fra 3 partite dopo Napoli in casa e Bologna e Parma fuori. Io dico che se non prendiamo gente alla Ibra a Gennaio, il pericolo è davvero molto molto alto....



Però giochiamole queste 3 partite. Mah...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Novembre 2019)

Il rischio non esiste. Sta squadra farà i suoi 45-50 punti, aldilà che a gennaio qualcosa verrà fatto. Poi ovvio tutti vediamo le streghe e tutto nero e siamo delusissimo, in quanto nessuno si aspettava una roba del genere. Discutevamo sul fatto che sta rosa potesse essere da champions o meno, invece facciamo la conta di quelle più scarse.


----------



## Garrincha (20 Novembre 2019)

A parte il Brescia e in misura minore il Verona non vedo squadre già condannate a scendere in B, la Samp con Ranieri dovrebbe rialzarsi, la Spal è penultima ma le sono mancati i punti più che altro.

Per il resto come detto da altri il pericolo più grande è la paura e il nervosismo di lottare per non retrocedere che potrebbero causare i guai peggiori, poi se non segni e il Milan fatica moltissimo punti non ne fai, anche la non consapevolezza del rischio, il "non è cosa che ci riguardi" può giocare brutti scherzi


----------



## Didaco (21 Novembre 2019)

La sosta ci ha fatto un po' dimenticare la nostra attuale situazione, ma basta riguardarsi di nuovo la classifica per rendersi conto che quest'anno lottiamo per la salvezza. Nella lotta salvezza, la possibilità di retrocedere esiste eccome.


----------



## numero 3 (23 Novembre 2019)

ATTENZIONE...dopo Parma e Bologna siamo in zona B...

Io comincio a temere il peggio...situazione già vissuta negli anni 80...stavolta mi ammazzo..


----------



## Albijol (23 Novembre 2019)

Continuate a negare che rischiamo la serie B eh


----------



## danjr (23 Novembre 2019)

Sono stato tra i primi a sottolineare il rischio b, ma non si può essere depressi dopo un pareggio con il Napoli, che io sto vivendo come una vittoria, perché è una squadra nettamente superiori a noi in tutti i rerparti (eccetto la porta). In ottica salvezza è un punto guadagnato


----------



## Manue (23 Novembre 2019)

Ancora con sta storia della serie B. 
Ma vivetela sereni, non andremo in a Europa e non andremo in B,
saremo tranquillo nella terra di nessuno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia della serie B.
> Ma vivetela sereni, non andremo in a Europa e non andremo in B,
> saremo tranquillo nella terra di nessuno.



Diciamo che molto si capirà nelle prossime due trasferte di Parma e Bologna. Se non ne vinceremo almeno una non potremo non essere in zona retrocessione tra due settimane


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Novembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Continuate a negare che rischiamo la serie B eh



Domani saremo a +3 sulla B, però non c'è pericolo cit.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia della serie B.
> Ma vivetela sereni, non andremo in a Europa e non andremo in B,
> saremo tranquillo nella terra di nessuno.



.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Novembre 2019)

a natale anche noi tifosi senza panettone, occhio che non siamo abituati a certe situazioni


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2019)

Troppo disfattismo. La nostra, per me, sarà “solo” l’ennesima stagione mediocre.


----------



## danjr (24 Novembre 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Continuate a negare che rischiamo la serie B eh



Noi siamo in lotta per la salvezza, ma dopo il pari con il Napoli devi essere felice, perché le altre non col Napoli perderanno


----------



## numero 3 (24 Novembre 2019)

Ottimo il pareggio fra Bologna e Parma..


----------



## Didaco (1 Dicembre 2019)

Vediamo oggi


----------



## pazzomania (1 Dicembre 2019)

Lo chiudiamo sto topic, o no?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2019)

Contenti dell’allungo sulle temibili Brescia, Spal e Genoa?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Contenti dell’allungo sulle temibili Brescia, Spal e Genoa?



Sono contento che ci siamo un po' levati le ragnatele di dosso..perché non c'è niente da sorridere a stare con meno di metà dei punti dell'inter dopo 14 partite


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono contento che ci siamo un po' levati le ragnatele di dosso..perché non c'è niente da sorridere a stare con meno di metà dei punti dell'inter dopo 14 partite



Ovvio. Quantomeno si doveva avere un 7-8 punti in più, che possono essere nelle corde di questa squadra. Però un conto è essere deluso, un conto è l’essere certi di ritrovarsi alla fine del girone di ritorno tra le ultime 3. Pensiero di vari utenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ovvio. Quantomeno si doveva avere un 7-8 punti in più, che possono essere nelle corde di questa squadra. Però un conto è essere deluso, un conto è l’essere certi di ritrovarsi alla fine del girone di ritorno tra le ultime 3. Pensiero di vari utenti.



Pensiero anche mio..alla fine il punto era capire cosa avremmo fatto in questi match..i 3 punti di ieri non erano scontati


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2019)

Altri tre punti


----------



## goleador 70 (9 Dicembre 2019)

Chiudete il topic dai


----------



## Manue (9 Dicembre 2019)

Sarebbe da chiudere questa discussione,
che è sempre stata assurda.


----------

